# Anyone know a good protein pancake recipe?



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I am looking for a protein and carb breakfast and thought these would be ideal.

currently have 4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs and 1 slice of whole grain toast.

getting to much bread into diet Nd a little inch to pinch so want better carbs into diet, with the use of 6 eggs in recipe still however for the protein requirement.

Does anyone no a tried and trusted method?

many thanks


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Have you had a look in the section relating to this? I'm sure there is a recipe for this in there.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

Found it extreme...... Cheers!

However: I've read somewhere soak the oats overnight first???

What's your experience on pancakes?


----------

